# Stop leak



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Radiator dripping coolant on one of our Silverado 3500s. Cant repair cant buy new one locally . Ordered from Indiana , new radiator came 5 days later FEDEX . Damaged in box beyond use ,it would leak . Carparts .com. Is gonna screw me around . I doubt if i get a new replacement in a timely manor .

Is any brand radiator stop leak safe to use or can it do harm to you trucks engine ? Anyone ever use it. ?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’ve had stop leak ruin far more engines than it has ever helped.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

Plastic tanks crack they don't take the expansion and contraction from the heat so good. If it is leaking on a plastic tank stop leak products don't seem to work as well either for the same reason. Last one I got we ordered thru Amazon one before that was rock auto for a different truck. If you have the right part number ordering should be easier. Last radiator I had to get was for my freightliner, I got that from American Radiator Des Moines Iowa. I would check there also, I ordered it and got it within a day.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm a Champion Cooling dealer, message me your truck details and I'll see what I can get one shipped to you for.. They are all aluminum, life time warranty...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’ll “throw this one out there”....myth busters did a special on these products. They tried several products and home brew “fixes”. The only one that stopped the leak......raw egg directly into the water. Take it for what it’s worth.....


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

The only stop leak I've found to actually work is K-Seal. I've used it twice, once on a '96 Bronco 302 that you could smell burning antifreeze from the exhaust and a '99 Jeep 4.0 that was dumping antifreeze into the oil. It sealed them up on both occasions. Mind you, these were both $500 beater vehicles at the time and not worth the cost of repair otherwise.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> I'll "throw this one out there"....myth busters did a special on these products. They tried several products and home brew "fixes". The only one that stopped the leak......raw egg directly into the water. Take it for what it's worth.....


That's the same thing MacGyver did on an episode.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

K-Seal works, the older stuff you have to drain the radiator, flush the system then add the K-Seal. Used it on a seeping head gasket on a 8.3 Cummins.


----------

